# California Garment Certificate



## Death Coast (May 5, 2008)

So I searched and didn't see any posts that had headlines that made sense for my question. I am only doing screen printing, do I need to have a garment certificate/license in California? I seem to find conflicting information in google searches. When I called the state about it, they just said that if I had employees then I had to have it. I just don't want to be out of compliance with the state. I wouldn't mind if they didn't charge so much for it. Which brings me to another question, what is the current fee for it, the state shows 2 different numbers for under $100,000 in sales, $500 and $1000? Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds to me like you need one. I guess it all depends if they consider you as a manufcaturer or not. I would call them and get a definitive answer from someone who knows what they are talking about. Are you a manufacturer? Straight from the website:

How to obtain a garment registration certificate

"Garment manufacturing" means sewing, cutting, making, processing, repairing, finishing, assembling, or otherwise preparing any garment or any article of wearing apparel or accessories designed or intended to be worn by any individual, including, but not limited to, clothing, hats, gloves, handbags, hosiery, ties, scarfs, and belts, for sale or resale by any person or any persons contracting to have those operations performed and other operations and practices in the apparel industry as may be identified in regulations of the Department of Industrial Relations consistent with the purposes of this part.


----------



## Death Coast (May 5, 2008)

I think I should just play it safe and get one. Thanks for your thoughts SeasonEnds


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

I never heard about a garment certificate. Is this needed for selling heat transfers and reselling items such as shirts, sunglasses etc?


----------



## kathleen f (Mar 21, 2006)

You can find out more about getting the California license, in part from those who went through it. Last week, I posted on the testing materials (passing an exam is also required). More specific information on fees (sliding scale) is also included.

*fashion-incubator.com/mt/archives/apparel_manufacturing_in_california.html*

*
fashion-incubator.com/mt/archives/california_garment_license_for_out_of_state_companies.html*

*fashion-incubator.com/mt/archives/studying_for_the_california_garment_exam.html*


----------

